# مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يوليو 2007)

*مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة
16/07/2007*





*قامت شركة "مايكروسوفت" الأمريكية عملاق صناعة البرمجيات في العالم بطرح ستة تعديلات جديدة لسد ثغرات أمنية في أنظمة تشغيلها وذلك خلال عمليات التحديث الدوري لمنتجاتها.

وضم التحديث ثلاثة تعديلات لسد ثغرات أمنية خطيرة يستخدمها قراصنة الحاسبات حاليا في التحكم بالحاسبات عن بعد دون الحصول على إذن بذلك. وعالجت الشركة بعض الثغرات الحرجة الموجودة في إطار عمل نظام "دوت نيت " الذي يعمل على أنظمة التشغيل ويندوز فيستا وإكس بي وويندوز 2000 وسيرفر 2003.

ويهدف التعديل الثاني الى سد ثغرة في عمل برنامج إكسل الذي يستخدم في العمليات المحاسبية كانت تمكن القراصنة من الدخول الى الجهاز عن طريقها فيما يقوم الثالث بمنع عمليات الاختراق للأجهزة التي تستخدم نظامي التشغيل ويندوز 2000 وويندوز سيرفر 2003.

وطرحت مايكروسوفت ثلاثة برامج أخرى لسد ثغرات أقل خطورة تتعلق باستخدام الحائط الناري "فاير وال"المثبت بويندوز فيستاومايكروسوفت أوفيس وإكس بي بروفيشونال.

يذكر أن مستخدمي أنظمة التشغيل "ويندوز" يمكنهم حاليا تحميل التحديث الجديد المطروح على موقع الشركة على الإنترنت كما يمكنهم تسجيل بياناتهم للحصول على تلك التحديثات تلقائيا في المستقبل.
*
*المصدر : أ . ش . أ*​


----------



## alhor (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة*



جميل جدا اخبار هايلة 


شكرا ليكى يافراشة على الموضوع


:16_14_21: ل فراشة


تحياتى​


----------



## man4truth (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة*

*كل الشكر*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة*



alhor قال:


> جميل جدا اخبار هايلة
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكى يافراشة على الموضوع
> ...



ميرسى كتير ليك

و ميرسى على الوردة

الرب يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة*



man4truth قال:


> *كل الشكر*



ميرسى U Welcome


----------



## فيدو ديدو (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة*

شكرا لك يا اختي الفراشة
على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة*



فيدو ديدو قال:


> شكرا لك يا اختي الفراشة
> على هذا الموضوع الرائع


 
شكرآ فيدو على المشاركة بالموضوع

الرب يباركك


----------



## ipraheem makram (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة*

*شكرآ جدآ على الموضوع​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة*

العفو يا ابراهيم

الرب يباركك​


----------



## عايز افهم (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة*

موضوع جميل جداً
مشكورة علي تعبك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مايكروسوفت تسد ست ثغرات أمنية جديدة*

شكرآ على الرد

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

